# 9 month spayed puppy does she have infection



## Angela Morrow Facer (Feb 11, 2019)

Rosie has bumps under her scar. The outside is completely healed. It’s just barely started selling


----------



## Angela Morrow Facer (Feb 11, 2019)

Rosie’s pictures from today


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

It's most likely from the internal dis-solvable sutures.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

My girl had a bit of a lump under the healing incision as well. There was no redness or heat or drainage. I took her to the vet anyway, she checked it out and wasn't worried about it. If there's no heat, redness or drainage and your girl is acting perfectly normal, it's probably just the sutures and healing tissue.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

While I'm sad that you spayed your puppy so young and thereby deprived her of the sex hormones necessary to proper orthopedic development, there is nothing to worry about. What you're feeling is called "granulation tissue," and it's part of the normal healing process. Eventually it will be replaced with regular tissue and scar tissue. The area will then feel smooth and supple. Occasionally it doesn't go away, and becomes something called "mature" granulation tissue, which is hard, but that's very rare and mostly occurs in bony tissue.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I would have a good qualified Veterinary surgeon take a look at her.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

DanaRuns said:


> While I'm sad that you spayed your puppy so young and thereby deprived her of the sex hormones necessary to proper orthopedic development, there is nothing to worry about. What you're feeling is called "granulation tissue," and it's part of the normal healing process. Eventually it will be replaced with regular tissue and scar tissue. The area will then feel smooth and supple. Occasionally it doesn't go away, and becomes something called "mature" granulation tissue, which is hard, but that's very rare and mostly occurs in bony tissue.



Not everyone is in a situation where they can keep a female safely intact for as long as other people can. It seems unfair to make her feel guilty when the surgery is already done and can't be undone and she is concerned about the wound. 

I think the wound looks okay, it doesn't seem red or oozy or anything. But maybe you can send the photos to your vet and have them weigh in.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I think the wound looks good. It looks pink which I think means its healing. Chloe had a lump so its nothing to worry about. But if you are concerned you could send pictures to your vet.


----------



## Angela Morrow Facer (Feb 11, 2019)

Thanks everyone for your comments. I took Rosie to the vet and everything is okay. It looks like a suture reaction. The vet thinks the redness is from her laying in the snow. Which she loves to do. We’ve taken our doggy door out to prevent her from laying in the snow. I was worried about her she’s my baby. To respond to the comment about spaying Rosie at 9 months it was at the recommendation of her vet. I previously waited for my last female and she ended up with mammary cancers and multiple surgeries and my vet assured me that spaying before her first heat could help with this issue. I could be wrong. But it was worth a shot. She’s only my second Golden and there is a learning curver. Had my Luna since 15 passed away 10 months ago. I have had Rosie for 7 and it’s a big jump from 15 to 25 when learning things. Open to learn more.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Angela Morrow Facer said:


> Thanks everyone for your comments. I took Rosie to the vet and everything is okay. It looks like a suture reaction. The vet thinks the redness is from her laying in the snow. Which she loves to do. We’ve taken our doggy door out to prevent her from laying in the snow. I was worried about her she’s my baby. To respond to the comment about spaying Rosie at 9 months it was at the recommendation of her vet. I previously waited for my last female and she ended up with mammary cancers and multiple surgeries and my vet assured me that spaying before her first heat could help with this issue. I could be wrong. But it was worth a shot. She’s only my second Golden and there is a learning curver. Had my Luna since 15 passed away 10 months ago. I have had Rosie for 7 and it’s a big jump from 15 to 25 when learning things. Open to learn more.



The science around spaying females early versus late isn't as straightforward as it is for neutering males. The best study we have, involving Golden Retrievers, shows an early spay (before first heat) can increase rates if things like ACL or hip dysplasia, but a late spay increases rates of some cancers. It's a really tough decision, that also has to take into account where you live (crowded, dog-heavy cities are harder places to keep intact females than open country where you have no neighbours), whether you can keep your female safe from undesired pregnancy during that heat, whether your dog has a walker or a daycare, etc. 



Here is the link to the study :
https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0055937


The graph on the findings in females is on the first page - you can click to enlarge.


----------



## Meg_mck (May 22, 2021)

DanaRuns said:


> While I'm sad that you spayed your puppy so young and thereby deprived her of the sex hormones necessary to proper orthopedic development, there is nothing to worry about. What you're feeling is called "granulation tissue," and it's part of the normal healing process. Eventually it will be replaced with regular tissue and scar tissue. The area will then feel smooth and supple. Occasionally it doesn't go away, and becomes something called "mature" granulation tissue, which is hard, but that's very rare and mostly occurs in bony tissue.


I think you need to ensure you do not project your opinions on another. You are effectively advocating for an increased risk of mammary cancer to possibly reduce correctable orthopaedic injuries. All medical decisions are risk versus benefit and the literature is unsure on the impact that a delayed spay will have on reducing orthopaedic ailments. But it is well proven that delayed spay will increase mammary cancer in female dogs. Please don’t bash someone’s choice as I feel they made a sound decision to reduce the risk of mammary cancer.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Meg_mck said:


> I think you need to ensure you do not project your opinions on another. You are effectively advocating for an increased risk of mammary cancer to possibly reduce correctable orthopaedic injuries. All medical decisions are risk versus benefit and the literature is unsure on the impact that a delayed spay will have on reducing orthopaedic ailments. But it is well proven that delayed spay will increase mammary cancer in female dogs. Please don’t bash someone’s choice as I feel they made a sound decision to reduce the risk of mammary cancer.


This is an old post.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Meg_mck said:


> I think you need to ensure you do not project your opinions on another. You are effectively advocating for an increased risk of mammary cancer to possibly reduce correctable orthopaedic injuries. All medical decisions are risk versus benefit and the literature is unsure on the impact that a delayed spay will have on reducing orthopaedic ailments. But it is well proven that delayed spay will increase mammary cancer in female dogs. Please don’t bash someone’s choice as I feel they made a sound decision to reduce the risk of mammary cancer.


It does- by something like .03% if bitch has one heat. 
OTOH- delaying for one heat REDUCES the odds of osteosarcoma (a much more prevalent and killing cancer than mammary which is not typically deadly) so that gamble is a very smart one.


----------

